# Skip mode



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a Roamio plus. How will I know if I get skip mode? How do I use this feature when I get it? I am using the 30 sec skip right now. Do I need to eliminate that or is there another way? Thanks!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Note the little icons. The "D" button will perform a skip when available.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You'll know it when you see it. It is pretty self-explanatory, you get a prompt to push D to skip. You'll also get a message from TiVo that it has updated.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

dswallow said:


> ...Note the little icons...


It's available in Long Branch, NJ (i.e. NY/NJ/CT market)?



zerdian1 said:


> I got 20.5.6 QuickMode and New channel Logos but not SkipMode today on my Roamios and had it two months ago on my Minis.
> but still do not have SkipMode.
> 
> SkipMode is only in 3 markets so far:
> ...


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> You'll know it when you see it. It is pretty self-explanatory, you get a prompt to push D to skip. You'll also get a message from TiVo that it has updated.


Or Channel-Up. Channel-Down to skip backwards.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

ClearToLand said:


> It's available in Long Branch, NJ (i.e. NY/NJ/CT market)?


I used to live in Mammoth County and go to school in Ocean County.

do you mean 20.5.6 with all the current changes without SkipMode or with SkipMode?

The SW Update 20.5.6 is going out all over the country to Roamios.
it has QuickMode, new Channel logos and SD show available in HD.
My TV already ups SD to HD at least in picture size.

SkipMode is only available in San Francisco and Chicago in a test of SkipMode on Roamios.
they were expanding it to Albuquerque, but have reminded that area.
Probably indicating a problem.
I think all the other rollouts of SkipMode have been postponed.
I got 20.5.6 but without SkipMode.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

zerdian1 said:


> I used to live in Mammoth County and go to school in Ocean County.
> 
> do you mean 20.5.6 with all the current changes without SkipMode or with SkipMode?
> 
> ...


Skip mode is currently active for some users in SF, Chicago and the Moon.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

foghorn2 said:


> Skip mode is currently active for some users in SF, Chicago and the Moon.


It's not active on Mars yet. Next week hopefully.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

foghorn2 said:


> ...and the Moon.


Maybe that's where the person who created the Bolt's bent design lives?

(or perhaps that is where they should be banished?)


----------



## sbrehaut (Dec 27, 2002)

I have a Roamio Plus and now have Skip mode. For the small amount of shows I've seen it is a game changer for linear tv. But for only 20 channels not so much and with no news or sports why bother. 

The nightly news model is broken. Local coverage, then rehash national coverage, have 3 weather segments and then sports, c'mon. And all packed heavy with commercials. It's exhausting to scan through it. Pipe dream- Skip mode future local news broadcast: Show first 10 minutes of local, include 2nd longer weather segment and last sports bit. 1 hr show in 17 min tops. Then you'll impress me.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

sbrehaut said:


> The nightly news model is broken. Local coverage, then rehash national coverage, have 3 weather segments and then sports, c'mon. And all packed heavy with commercials. It's exhausting to scan through it. Pipe dream- Skip mode future local news broadcast: Show first 10 minutes of local, include 2nd longer weather segment and last sports bit. 1 hr show in 17 min tops. Then you'll impress me.


I suggest you just stop watching it and save yourself the trouble.


----------

